# BASSETT RACING STAR CRUISER for SALE



## superior (Oct 12, 2007)

* Hello all,

I have up for sale an original Bassett Racing Star Cruiser.   THIS BICYCLE IS VERY RARE. Please tell me what you think of it. Thanks Built: 1981  Serial #: 1556*

Link to details: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=190162473321&Category=420&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------

